# JBJr lack of lift limitation?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Question to you JBJr owners or perhaps JBJr daydreamers. Does the fact that it doesn't have much lift capability (other than a few inches) cause the JBJr to be limited in its uses? It seems a lot of people take material from a pile and spread it out, but I need to take material that is spread out and put it in a pile (horse manure). Given that the JBJr can't lift material more than a couple inches, just enough to transport it, I'm suddenly second-guessing my desire to get one. Any ideas on how to use JBJr to collect horse manure and put it in a pile? I'm trying to picture myself driving up a ramp leaning against, hmmm, perhaps saw horses or something. Doesn't paint a picture of stability. Even with the PowerDump's additional 6" of height, I"m not sure how I'm going to make 4-foot high piles of horse manure. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

swisher custom max height


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

swisher custom max dump


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

down


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Topdj,

How about stepping back and from the side take pics of the tractor with the bucket flat for loading, highest position for moving, and then bucket only down for dumping.

The ruler thing just doesn't compute with me.

Greg


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I will if it ever stops raining  I like my tractor Clean and no mud on the paint


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Realist,
There is a cyber friend who used a Craftsman GT with a front dozer blade to pile horse manure, such as you described. He considered buying a JB-Jr. In the end, he bought a John Deere CUT with a front-end loader. He's happy. He also uses it to muck the stalls. It goes a lot faster. 
My J-B Jr is able to pile dirt about 28 inches high.....maximum. But, it's an extremely useful implement, especially since it's all I can afford.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Topdj - How did you have to modify the Swisher dump to fit the tractor? Before I ever heard of the JBJr, I considered the Swisher bucket, but thought its frame would not fit a garden tractor, instead only on an ATV, especially with the mowing deck in the way. Still, I'm impressed with what you've done. Is this something others can do easily, or does it require welding skills?

Willie - 28 inches with the JBJr? That's higher than I would have imagined. Well, maybe the JBJr will be more effective than I originally thought. Thanks.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I did not use swishers ATV frame , just the bucket and its frame
you need a new piece of 3/4 steel round stock for the pivot point,
and 2-8 inch 1/4" plates 2" x 8" 6 large washers to put behind the plates, they are bolted to the frame with high grade bolts the washers under them add just enough as to fit the Swisher frame
right between them. the new 3/4 round bar fits in a hole you drill in the 1/4" plates, I also made to copper bearings out of 3/4" water pipe "blue" slide 2" pieces into the swisher holes.


right now Im experimenting with a Mercruiser trim pump and trim rams much more power and speed than a actuator, cost is higher
used trim rams 100-300 , 12v pump 150-300.

Im not posting final picts till Im 100% satisfied with the bucket
total cost is a concern , not to mention I want the highest posible lift I can safely attain. being able to load small tow behide garden trailers is my goal.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Realist,
> There is a cyber friend who used a Craftsman GT with a front dozer blade to pile horse manure, such as you described. He considered buying a JB-Jr. In the end, he bought a John Deere CUT with a front-end loader. He's happy. He also uses it to muck the stalls. It goes a lot faster.
> My J-B Jr is able to pile dirt about 28 inches high.....maximum. But, it's an extremely useful implement, especially since it's all I can afford. *


He drives the GT into the stalls to muck em out? What ever happen to go ole' fashion manual labor? (grin) --- I muck out stalls in the early morning and evening and occasionally travel with my wife and help her at her customer's places. We use small pitchforks, and a nice hefty rubbermaid cart for dumping. It works well and we stay in good shape. 

Just thought the horses might find the GT a little noisy! 
ZOOM ZOOM!
:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats alot of HS if I ever heard:furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Thats alot of HS if I ever heard:furious: :furious: *


That is bad Ernie!!!!!


----------

